# Fall leaves



## NaturesPace (Sep 3, 2013)

What leaves are ok for goats to eat? Are ther some that can only be eaten dried and not wilted? I have maple, oak, walnut, hickory and beech. Are they ok to feed?


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 5, 2013)

My goats LOVE leaves. I save a whole bunch of them in the fall and put them in the barn for them to snack on thru the winter. I think all of those you listed would be fine.


----------



## elevan (Sep 5, 2013)

Those listed are fine.  Goats love fallen leaves.  I call them leaf chips - goats can't eat just one


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 6, 2013)

are there any fallen leaves to watch out for? i've found a list of trees and plants that are toxic... for instance Lilac - if the leaf falls from the lilac and is tried out, would this be OK for a goat or no?


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oak, maple, walnut, persimmon, maple, pecan, hickory, black locust, pine needles are all okay. The worst that can quickly kill a goat are wilted cherry, and box elder and some of the ornamental landscape bushes. My rule of thumb is if it is something for landscaping do not throw it over the fence for the goats to eat. You can bet that if my goats won't eat it, it is probably poisonous. My goats especially love fruit tree leaves except cherry.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Tree leaves from stone fruit (apricot, peaches, cherry, etc) can be dangerous, however it is my understanding that DRIED leaves are ok. Its when they are freshly fallen/dead leaves that are still green/yellow and wilted.

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/87-2/plants_toxic_to_goats/


----------



## bj taylor (Nov 1, 2013)

so I can just scoop up the leaves (oak) from my back yard, dump them in the goat area & they'll eat them?  i'm going to try that tomorrow.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 2, 2013)

Watch out for RED maple. I know that it is poisonous for llamas, but not positive about goats. The green maples are fine.


----------



## Amarisus (Nov 8, 2013)

I have an avocado grove and I've heard that those leaves are very bad for goats. They are in a pen where they can't get to the trees, but if they ever get a chance they will eat as many as they can  fortunately they prefer the dead dried up ones, which I hear is ok. But I still worry about it. It hasn't bothered them yet though. Do all goats always try to eat things that are bad for them or just mine  lol


----------



## NaturesPace (Nov 8, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:


> Watch out for RED maple. I know that it is poisonous for llamas, but not positive about goats. The green maples are fine.


by Red Maple, I assume you mean maples that have red colored leaves (ornamentals), not the "Red Maple" (acer rubrum)???


----------



## elevan (Nov 8, 2013)

Amarisus said:


> Do all goats always try to eat things that are bad for them or just mine  lol


They seem to have little self control!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 8, 2013)

NaturesPace said:


> by Red Maple, I assume you mean maples that have red colored leaves (ornamentals), not the "Red Maple" (acer rubrum)???



Yes, it would be the red maples that are red year round.


----------

